# What matters most - Camera Body or the Lens? What do you thnink??



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey,

You know what guys? I was just wondering. I bought the 550D and thought that the more expensive models from canon would provide for a better picture quality as they have better sensor. Does it matter? Can we get a very good quality pictures with high end lens no matter what the body is? What are your views on this?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

U are absolutely right pic quality of most DSLRs are nearly similar now...It mostly comes down to lenses...lenses provide contrast,sharpness,nice bokeh...
You can get a pro like pictures with a very good lens and 4 year old DSLR cam
Some people are still using DSLRs from 2005...they just get better lenses.

The new DSLR are definitely improving..but its more of the dynamic range (details under shadows) and ISO that have improved mostly


except full frame cameras like 5D , 5DMKII, 1DX which have awesome ISO range and very good low light capability..they fall in different catagory


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> U are absolutely right pic quality of most DSLRs are nearly similar now...It mostly comes down to lenses...lenses provide contrast,sharpness,nice bokeh...
> You can get a pro like pictures with a very good lens and 4 year old DSLR cam
> Some people are still using DSLRs from 2005...they just get better lenses.
> 
> ...



Yes 5D and 5D MKII, also 60D produce very sharper quality images. I recently rented a 5D MKIII and i was shocked at the clarity even when the image is maximized. 

So finally it comes down to lenses. I think that also explains why lenses cost more than the actual camera body.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 19, 2012)

Camera body... like the 7D will let you shoot in any conditions. You can throw the 7D, Burn it, freeze it, Soak it overnight and it will still work

Weight is an important factor. A light body will feel unbalanced combined with long lens

High ISO performance will also improve as you go high up in price range

Canon changes AF systems and keeps on improving them so that the AF is faster and more accurate. High end models have more AF points. 

Although some of these points may sound vague, they do contribute to better IQ.

More than the 550D or the $3000 lens you might be planning to buy, there is one factor on which IQ depends the most, which is YOU. You can produce a masterpiece from any camera. Also the 550D is a great camera. Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

@prashant ...u missed one crucial point...since 7D is now 4-5 years old, sensor technology have much improved now and also DR is better then before....soo I seriously say that 600D or even D3200 will have better image quality then 7D

Now the focus point thing...its part true and part false....D300S have 51 and D7000 have 39 af points against just 19 in 7D and 11 or 9 i 550D ...do you think these points will effect soo much...7D is very good performer even in sports photography .....here too the faster focussing lens helps more then these focus point things 

And lastly YOU  yes the person behind the camera is the most important ...but y do u think people buy canon L lens if they can take that shot with normal lens too   most people who say this r already dreaming of better gears


----------



## mastervk (Sep 22, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Hey,
> 
> You know what guys? I was just wondering. I bought the 550D and thought that the more expensive models from canon would provide for a better picture quality as they have better sensor. Does it matter? Can we get a very good quality pictures with high end lens no matter what the body is? What are your views on this?


.
for most of the people it is better to spend money on lens than camera ..most of the mid range  cameras like 550d,600d etc can use prime lens like 300L/400 Las well as  high end DSLR..

it is not IQ only but other functions like speed(for action photography),high ISO performance,weather sealing etc which are more prominent in high end DSLR..



marvelousprashant said:


> Camera body... like the 7D will let you shoot in any conditions. You can throw the 7D, Burn it, freeze it, Soak it overnight and it will still work
> 
> Weight is an important factor. A light body will feel unbalanced combined with long lens
> 
> ...



it is true only in theory..you do need good lens for great photographs..even though there are many good pics using iPHONE also but for  all practical purpose you cant use any camera for action/wild animal/bird/macro photography... you need good camera and gud lens atleast to take a great photo..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2012)

and btw I heard a international pro using iphone to take modelling pics  but this is just half part of news I suppose, nobody mentioned whats the cost of lightning setup he maybe using with that.
check this -> The iPhone Fashion Shoot By Lee Morris | Fstoppers

Soo accessories are also important for specific type of photography...like tripod is needed for food photography,product photography,light photography, long exposures,landscapes etc....u cant neglect tripod if u love any one of these genres.


----------

